
How I gave up alternating current - david_xia
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2015/08/op-ed-how-i-gave-up-alternating-current/
======
mypwisgrilla
A home without a fridge, a microwave, no AC, using a battery powered projector
as a TV, why not just live in a cave? Much more environmentally friendly.

